# We just finished our "Chicken Bio-Dome"



## Wrigley (Oct 3, 2012)

Chicken Biodome 004.jpg 
Chicken Biodome 015.jpg
Chicken Biodome 005.jpg
Chicken Biodome 006.jpg
Chicken Biodome 010.jpg 
Chicken Biodome 016.jpg
Chicken Biodome 003.jpg


----------



## jen3910 (Sep 3, 2012)

Nice job! Lucky to live in an area where you can do what you want with your land.


----------



## Energyvet (Jul 25, 2012)

Must be really neat to be inside there. Hope this works out for you. I'm very intrigued.


----------



## Wrigley (Oct 3, 2012)

Thank you, and me too. I cut flaps in one end for air flow. We will have to keep an eye on the snow fall, I don't think it will be strong enough for a heavy wet snow. My wife and I will take turns keeping the snow brushed off, the light stuff and rain should be no problem.......I hope (fingers crossed).


----------



## realsis (Jan 13, 2013)

Wow I'm so jealous! Looks wonderful! Lucky chickens!! You did a nice job! I love it!


----------



## 1720Bluebell (Jan 11, 2013)

*Rooster threatener?*

I see what looks like a tree stump on the left side of some of the photos. Looks like a chopping block, useful for threatening an ornery rooster...only threatening, mind you!


----------



## 7chicks (Jun 29, 2012)

Looks nice. Great job!


----------



## Wrigley (Oct 3, 2012)

Thank you, we got a little snow, and sleet last night. When I got home from work I brushed off the little bit of snow and later went out and brushed off the ice, so far so good. 

The piece of wood is just for a roost...........as far as they know


----------



## Chickadee (Oct 15, 2012)

Nice. Do you have a lot of predators in your area? I think they could break through easily.


----------



## Wrigley (Oct 3, 2012)

We do have a lot of predators around, but so far, no problem. I have only had them for just about a year now. The top is only ment to keep out the elements. The walls are covered with chicken wire with plastic over that, the plastic helps keep out the elements also. My coop is "Bullet Proof", "they" will have to walk up-right and have thumbs to get in. The run is not ment to be "Predator Proof", it's just a deterent, the girls get locked up at night. Most of the predators around here are nocturnal.


----------



## Wrigley (Oct 3, 2012)

For the last Twelve hours here in Rhode Island we had 30-40 mph winds, with gusts that measured over 60 mph, the dome held tight. Tonight we will be back into the 20s. The next test will be snow.


----------



## realsis (Jan 13, 2013)

Wow that's great! What a great feeling to know it's secure! My kids are still inside the house right now, oldest ones are 2 1/2 months old. There not going outside until I get a electric fence for predators and shingle there coop. I'm getting extra wire and doubling the electric fence on bottom and top of the coop. We have *****, and wild cats and the fence should give um a jolt if they start messing around! Also I need to get some siding to put on the wire roof of the run for protection of the elements. So I still have work to be done before I'm comfortable letting them out ! I really don't want them getting wet. They are silkies and feathers aren't like regular feathers. But your run has inspired me! I just wanted to let you know what a nice job you have done! I'm hoping to get mine fixed up real soon! I have two babies and it will be some time before they go out but the other 2 1/2 month olds time is really close! Just want everything safe and comfortable before they go out! My coop is pretty small but I'm adding another nesting box to give a bit more room. I should have made it myself but I ordered the coop, first mistake! Hopefully I'll get it comfortable with some adjustments here and there. Well, I'm really glad your run held up so nicely! Great job!


----------



## Wrigley (Oct 3, 2012)

Thanks realsis, it does feel good to know that they're out of the elements and still able to walk around freely. I've been told by many "experts" that I didn't need to do all that, that they can handle rain and snow and the cold that goes along with it, but I don't see how it hurts to do a little extra. I had most of the material and it didn't cost any more that about $30 and some spare time to do it. I'd do it for our other pets. It was real easy to do, so, if you plan on doing something like this, let me know and I'll tell you how I did it and a few of the things I would change and a "heads-up on some of my mistakes.

My wife wants to get a few Silkies this spring, so, I may be getting in touch with you soon for some pointers, if you don't mind?

Thanks again and have a wonderful day!

Wrigley


----------



## realsis (Jan 13, 2013)

That would be really great! Thank you! And I know of a great breeder of show quality silkies that ships everywhere and no minimum order like the hatcheries! Of course if they are babies I don't think I'd want to ship only one. Got four of my silkies from them. They are NPIP flock which is nice. She will just love her silkies! They love to lay in my lap and fall asleep while I pet them! Very good temperaments, very loving birds. They are as soft as a cat! I'd love to help out if I can! Just ask, if I don't know an answer I'll find it for you!! Silkies are like lap kittens and it's really amazing how fast they become to trust you! When I was deciding on breeds I found the silkie and just fell in love! I'm sure your wife will be very happy with hers! Only problem with them is they are so darn difficult to sex! Got my chicks DNA tested from the breeder really cheap but bought a hen guarantee with the other two, meaning if it crows, they will replace the bird for free. Which is nice. But I'm praying I don't hear that crow! I can't have roosters where I live. But if there is anything she'd like to know, just ask! I got mine sent in the mail and they we're shipped really nice with fresh fruit and a heat pack and some hay in a really nice box. I thought this was nice so they could nibble on something and stay warm! Better than just throwing them in a box, I thought! Well, take care and if she has any question just ask ok  best wishes.


----------

